# Helmet Help Please



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

I'm in the market for my first helmet. Any input on the following would be really helpful.

1. I mostly board with sunglasses, so what should I look for in a helmet that works well with shades with wide handles?
2. I have some oooollld Smith and Scott goggles which I use only in the flattest of light. Any suggestions on helmets that might fit these goggles would be good. If not, no biggie, I'll pitch the goggles and get new ones
3. Any e-tailers or chains (REI or Sun and Ski for example) who might have good deals on helmet right now? Also, any makes/models that are best value for the money?
4. Stupid question - what about using a skateboard helmet as opposed to ski/board headgear? What am I losing?

I'm full of questions, aren't I? :dunno:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

The important part isn't really the type of helmet, but the type of protection. The foam inside the helmet is what protects you. Most snowboard/skate helmets Meet the same standard/safety spec: CPSC, EN 1078, EN1077 and ASTM F 2040 certifications.

I have a bern helmet, with eps foam. Works ok, never fell and hit my head yet. Keep in mind most helmets are one crash, one use. Once the foam compresses it is pretty much useless. I am sure people have got away with re-use. But that depends on how you value your brain


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I found that this is very similar to boot fittings. Most of the helmets I tried on all fit my head differently. I tried some Bern's and they just didn't fit right on my nogin. I ended up with a Smith Venue, fit nice, warm, good amount of foam, and worked for my head shape.

aiidoneus: I'm not sure at what point or type of crash the helmet is one use. Small hits, light bounces off from a simple slide out or miss cue. I got hit in the temple from a lift trying to avoid a new rider that was flailing on the unload ramp. Does that mean my helmet should be replaced??? I can't replace a $100 helmet every time I fall...

-Slyder


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

My next helmet will probably be a Protec B2, it's designed for multiple impacts.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

My skate helmet is a protec, fits great. Few scratches, no major impacts.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Thanks all. This helps.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

You might consider a d3o-based hat if you're not totally enamored with the idea of a helmet. The stuff provides ridiculous impact protection, and doesn't increase rotational force (aka, the kind of force that gives you a concussion) on impact like a traditional helmet does.

Ignite makes a great product

Ribcaps are pretty decent too. Though they tend to look a little bit... stranger.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Interesting concept... these caps. I wasn't aware of them before, so thanks for educating me. I might pick one up later. I went ahead and ordered a Protec B2.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Those hats will not protect your brain.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Neither will snowboard/ski helmets, they're designed and tested for impacts up to 14 MPH (and that's the snell standard, astm is much more common and only rated for 11 mph.) When was the last time you felt like you were going to sustain serious injury while traveling 14 miles per hour on a board? Further, the design of helmets increases the likelihood of rotational injury, and while they may protect against low grade concussions, they can very easily increase the likelihood of grade 2 and above concussions.

It's a pretty well known fact that helmets are only designed to protect against minor and nonfatal injuries like scrapes and bumps. Which is exactly the kind of injury that d3o will protect against as well.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

> *Please note that the Ignite Peak 3 d3o provides no guaranteed level of protection.


I know some snowboard helmet makers do go for snell, or similar rating standards to actually give them a value of the type of protection they afford.

That type of lid is going to be better than riding with just a regular beanie. That is for sure.

Not all helmets are certified to a safety standard either. So it is something to look for.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I smell spam.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It does smell that way a little. Though I had read about these new caps with the shock absorbent material. From what I've gathered they do add protection. Probably pretty good for blunt strikes. Like on the ice, or maybe a rail. If you tumble in rocks, not so sure. There are times when I'd rather not lug my helmet around or forget it. Something like this could be a good thing to have in your bag.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I smell spam.


How dare anyone suggest that something might be as effective as a helmet. Why, they must be spammers.

If I were spamming something, I probably would have posted one of the many  shovel test videos posted by people testing it out. Or maybe I would have mentioned how d3o gear is used by the olympic ski teams. Or maybe I should have mentioned my *ahem* extensive on-mountain impact testing.

But hey, some guys on the internet who have never seen or used anything made out of the stuff are clearly the experts here.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Irahi said:


> How dare anyone suggest that something might be as effective as a helmet. Why, they must be spammers.
> 
> If I were spamming something, I probably would have posted one of the many  shovel test videos posted by people testing it out. Or maybe I would have mentioned how d3o gear is used by the olympic ski teams. Or maybe I should have mentioned my *ahem* extensive on-mountain impact testing.
> 
> But hey, some guys on the internet who have never seen or used anything made out of the stuff are clearly the experts here.


From the reviews I have seen, they say it is not as good as a helmet. But that added to other parts of the body, shoulders, knees, etc it is awesome. But given it's size, it is worth having around in head format.

YouTube - d3o on the Discovery Channel


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

slyder said:


> I found that this is very similar to boot fittings. Most of the helmets I tried on all fit my head differently. I tried some Bern's and they just didn't fit right on my nogin. I ended up with a Smith Venue, fit nice, warm, good amount of foam, and worked for my head shape.
> 
> aiidoneus: I'm not sure at what point or type of crash the helmet is one use. Small hits, light bounces off from a simple slide out or miss cue. I got hit in the temple from a lift trying to avoid a new rider that was flailing on the unload ramp. Does that mean my helmet should be replaced??? I can't replace a $100 helmet every time I fall...
> 
> -Slyder


Coming from mountain biking we were always told by bike stores that it's not really small bumps to your head you need to worry about but the ones that make sickening thuds. Normally if you take the padding out you can see that the foam has been compressed where you fell and there's a dent in it that should match your head. When that happens you should invest in a new helmet as the compressed foam can be just as hard as hitting your head on the ground.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

that makes sense....thank goodness I haven't had any of those impacts yet, at least no interior marks in the foam of my helmet.

-Slyder


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

davidj said:


> I'm in the market for my first helmet. Any input on the following would be really helpful.
> 
> 1. I mostly board with sunglasses, so what should I look for in a helmet that works well with shades with wide handles?
> 2. I have some oooollld Smith and Scott goggles which I use only in the flattest of light. Any suggestions on helmets that might fit these goggles would be good. If not, no biggie, I'll pitch the goggles and get new ones
> ...


Ski helmets are a bit of a rip-off. This is in comparison with motorcycle helmets which use more material, provide more protection and cost about the same (unless you get a high-end motorcycle helmet).

That being said, I have used both a skate helmet (old school Protec) and a 'ski' helmet while snowboarding. The ski helmets have superior workmanship and offer nicer features than the skateboard/bicycle helmets. Also, the ski helmets are usually designed with the context of a ski-snowboard accident in mind (base of the skull is protected, ears are covered, compressed styrofoam for high energy impact and ventilation is only a secondary concern since it is cold outside.

The best way to figure out what you like is to spend some time in different helmets. My skate helmet does double duty as a bicycle/whitewater rafting helmet. No way would I take my smith variant out in summer conditions... my sweat would destroy it within one or two seasons


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Irahi said:


> How dare anyone suggest that something might be as effective as a helmet. Why, they must be spammers.
> 
> If I were spamming something, I probably would have posted one of the many  shovel test videos posted by people testing it out. Or maybe I would have mentioned how d3o gear is used by the olympic ski teams. Or maybe I should have mentioned my *ahem* extensive on-mountain impact testing.
> 
> But hey, some guys on the internet who have never seen or used anything made out of the stuff are clearly the experts here.


Cool your jets. You've gotten the benefit of the doubt for the moment. It's an interesting product. I am not sold that it's better than a helmet. At least for my use. It could have it's place. I'd like to see more quite frankly.


----------

